# Lineale/Raster einblenden



## gradule (30. März 2002)

Kann man bei PS irgendwie Raster oder ein Lineal oder so einblenden, so dass man zum Beispiel zwei parallele Linien bekommt??


----------



## Xenius (30. März 2002)

Du kannst über 'Ansicht' sowohl Hilfslinien erstellen (Horizontal und Vertikal) als auch Lineale und Raster einblenden...alles im Menü 'Ansicht'

PS: Ein Blick ins Handbuch oder die Hilfe hätt's auch getan


----------



## s0nic (30. März 2002)

*omg*

anstatt selber mal zu versuchen was rauszufinden , posten hier die meisten sofort ins forum..
wenn du dir die "mühe" gemacht hättest es selber du suchen, hättest du es gefunden, denn es ist doch glasklar, dass sich sowas nur unter Ansicht "verstecken" kann.. 

learing by doing..

nich böse gemeint


----------



## subzero (30. März 2002)

ansicht>extras eiblenden

daunter... einblenden>raste nen haken machen... dann geht das...die raste sind magnetisch....


----------

